# I Daft Punk si sciolgono



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

*Si sciolgono ufficialmente*, a 28 anni dalla formazione, i *Daft Punk*, famosissimo duo francese di musica elettronica formato da Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo e Thomas Bangalter.

Ad annunciarlo, gli stessi componenti del gruppo attraverso un video chiamato "*Epilogue*".


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2021)

Quant'è bella, giovinezza
Che si fugge tuttavia...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si sciolgono ufficialmente*, a 28 anni dalla formazione, i *Daft Punk*, famosissimo duo francese di musica elettronica formato da Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo e Thomas Bangalter.
> 
> Ad annunciarlo, gli stessi componenti del gruppo attraverso un video chiamato "*Epilogue*".


Grazie di tutto. Mitici  .


----------



## unbreakable (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si sciolgono ufficialmente*, a 28 anni dalla formazione, i *Daft Punk*, famosissimo duo francese di musica elettronica formato da Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo e Thomas Bangalter.
> 
> Ad annunciarlo, gli stessi componenti del gruppo attraverso un video chiamato "*Epilogue*".



Quante ore su Mtv ad ascoltare around the world..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2021)

Adoravo i video in versione anime dei daft punk


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adoravo i video in versione anime dei daft punk



Quanto è bella sta canzone? Non so quante volte l’ho ascoltata ai tempi dell’università durante la preparazione degli esami per concentrarmi e, al tempo stesso, per alleviare un po’ il peso dello studio.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adoravo i video in versione anime dei daft punk


Più che altro erano presi tutti da Interstellar 5555, film a cartone animato dello stesso creatore di Capitan Harlock, totalmente musicale e con i pezzi di Discovery in ordine traccia per traccia  . Bei tempi!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Quanto è bella sta canzone? Non so quante volte l’ho ascoltata ai tempi dell’università durante la preparazione degli esami per concentrarmi e, al tempo stesso, per alleviare un po’ il peso dello studio.


Tutto quel disco spacca! Questa è la mia preferita di quel LP.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutto quel disco spacca! Questa è la mia preferita di quel LP.



Veramente bellissimo! A proposito di Daft Punk, adoro “Music Sounds Better with You” degli Stardust, a cui ha preso parte Thomas Bangalter: meravigliosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più che altro erano presi tutti da Interstellar 5555, film a cartone animato dello stesso creatore di Capitan Harlock, totalmente musicale e con i pezzi di Discovery in ordine traccia per traccia  . Bei tempi!



Ma immagina il costo di una roba del genere 

Qualche milione facile


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutto quel disco spacca! Questa è la mia preferita di quel LP.



Impossibile scegliere una sola canzone da Discovery, album capolavoro e pietra miliare del genere.
Dispiace non averli visti live


----------



## kekkopot (22 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si sciolgono ufficialmente*, a 28 anni dalla formazione, i *Daft Punk*, famosissimo duo francese di musica elettronica formato da Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo e Thomas Bangalter.
> 
> Ad annunciarlo, gli stessi componenti del gruppo attraverso un video chiamato "*Epilogue*".


Tristezza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia, dei grandissimi.

Magari la musica elettronica odierna valesse la metà di ciò che hanno fatto loro.


----------

